# buttermilk buckskin - foal coat and adult coat



## yankee_minis (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been told that my filly is a buttermilk buckskin. (Someone is also asking if she is a silver buckskin. Mom is a bay dun and never had a silver foal and dad is a cremello. He has had other foals, and I know he could be hiding silver. I doubt he is though.)

Baby pic:







At 3 months and clipped:






So is she buttermilk buckskin?

Do you have pictures in an adult coat?


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 19, 2010)

yankee_minis said:


> I've been told that my filly is a buttermilk buckskin. (Someone is also asking if she is a silver buckskin. Mom is a bay dun and never had a silver foal and dad is a cremello. He has had other foals, and I know he could be hiding silver. I doubt he is though.)
> 
> Baby pic:
> 
> ...


She looks like a buttermilk buckskin to me. And...she's very pretty


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry cant help with the colour, but just wanted to say that she's a very nice filly





Anna


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 20, 2010)

I think she looks like a buttermilk buckskin and if she is her body color will stay almost white with the dark points. It is a beautiful color. On my site, if you look at Badlands, and Morning Mist. They are buttermilk buckskins.........I have more but they aren't on my site. It's my favorite color and maybe she needs to come down to PA.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my lil Savannah as a foal:






and now:






(winter coat):






When I think of buttermilk buckskins its the lighter "creamier" looking color, not necessarily just the real light "white" looking ones, and many have the frosting in their mane like my girl, but still the dark points

and for comparison, Trixie, a silver buckskin:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 20, 2010)

Your filly is GORGEOUS!! I personally believe she's silver which is why she doesn't have darker/larger points. Such as higher up the leg and more dark outlining on her ears for example. Obviously testing would tell you. Either way, she's a beauty. LCAs first mare is a buttermilk buckskin imo. And I agree with her that the second mare is silver.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 20, 2010)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Your filly is GORGEOUS!!


Thank you ... it's always good to hear and I really don't hear much either way... so I wonder...



StarRidgeAcres said:


> I personally believe she's silver which is why she doesn't have darker/larger points. Such as higher up the leg and more dark outlining on her ears for example.


I am pretty sure the lack of markings on her legs are still due to baby-lightness. She is getting darker legs and you can see it in front. It goes a little over her knees.

Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 20, 2010)

_Either way she's GORGEOUS...._


----------



## Tami (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is my filly as a weanling and as a yearling


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 20, 2010)

I also am suspicious of silver here... is either the sire/dam silver or red-based which could hide it?

Andrea


----------



## wingnut (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! All these pics make me want to get a buckskin baby NOW!!!!





Who wants to send me one?

I can't pay much but I promise to take GREAT care of 'em!





No expert on the color but your little girls is a doll


----------



## spindleberry (Jul 20, 2010)

Can't help on the color...but soooooo pretty.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2010)

She looks silver buckskin to me, and very pretty


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here's my 2008 silver buckskin, Oak Bay Turbocharged Edition.

Turbo as a newborn, looking like an ordinary buckskin. (Forgive the icky legs, it's the only photo I have of him as a new foal.) His dam is silver dapple, his sire a buckskin.






As a weanling, partially clipped:











Fresh-clipped as a yearling showing the diluted lower legs and frosting on the mane.






And partially re-clipped as a 2 year old. His mane looks so dark because I had to remove the "frosting" over and under the mane for showing but the legs and tail are au natural. Note how silvery he clips out though on the head and neck.






This is what his mane looks like naturally.






I do love your little girl, that's why I was curious if she was also a silver buckskin.



The frosting on the mane and tail looked very familiar.

Leia


----------



## kayla221444 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would say a very lovely Silver Buckskin..but the only way to know for sure is to have her tested..

Here is my Buttermilk Buckskin pinto stallion..





As a foal..






As a yearling Clipped..






Recently...the lighting in the picture is decieveing...


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 21, 2010)

I still vote for buttermilk not silver. The manes, tails, and points darken as they age. I have four buttermilk buckskins that all looked like this as foals but as other's have said to be 100% sure, you would have to test her.





Take a look at these foals. Today they are buttermilk buckskins except for one. Notice the silvery, white look they all have.


----------

